# Alors les pochards, tjs sur le zinc à raconter des conneries ???



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

Tain je bave moi... :rateau:































ps : hè sinon vous saviez que 52 % des agressions racistes en France étaient commises en Corse ? Ca fait peur hein ?[/SIZE]


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ps : hè sinon vous saviez que 52 % des agressions racistes en France étaient commises en Corse ? Ca fait peur hein ?[/SIZE]



Ça ne ferait pas peur si c'était commis sur le continent ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

Ah ah ah... je dis juste que 3 % de Français qui font 52 % des agressions racistes, c'est ça qui fait peur. Oh tu vas faire fermer mon sujet toi !   (m'en fou c'est prévu j'ai un plan).


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ... 52% des agressions racistes en France étaient commises en Corse...[/SIZE]


Bonjour
- Comment as-tu fait pour calculer ce pourcentage ?
- Une agression raciste c'est quoi au juste ?
- La Corse est-elle en France ?


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah ah... je dis juste que 3 % de Français qui font 52 % des agressions racistes



Oui mais ça, ça a toujours été, quel que soit le domaine.

Un peu comme 30% des gens qui se partagent 70% des richesses..etc...etc... ou encore, 30% d'inscrits sur MacG qui racontent 70% de conneries


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Si un chasseur tue un lapin, est-ce une agression raciste ?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Moi, j'aime pas bien les murènes, sale race !


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> - Comment as-tu fait pour calculer ce pourcentage ?
> - Une agression raciste c'est quoi au juste ?
> - La Corse est-elle en France ?



Bonjour,

Tu peux t'en aller, s'il te plaît ?


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Si un chasseur tue un lapin, est-ce une agression raciste ?


Et si un excité traite de conard un autre excité ?


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Et si un excité traite de conard un autre excité ?



Bonjour,

T'es encore là ?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Et si un excité traite de conard un autre excité ?



Naan, c'est la vie au quotidien, ça, pas la peine d'en faire un fromage


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Naan, c'est la vie au quotidien, ça, pas la peine d'en faire un fromage



Un fromage Corse ?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Je connais pas la corse, mais pourquoi pas ? C'est partout pareil, en l'occurence...


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

Je ne suis pas un cluster, je n'ai pas calculé ce chiffre moi même, je l'ai entendu à la radio, "radio vraie" la radio qui dit des infos qu'elles sont vrais.

Exemple concret d'une agression raciste :

- J'ai un démonte pneu, je m'en sers pour faire comprendre à Mouloud que dans mon bar on aime pas les mecs qui sont des maghrébiens. Le maghrébien est blessé, il a la mal à la tête et il pleure.

Voilà ça te va ?

Mais bon en même temps ça fait partie du folklore local que cette minorité dangereuse, violente et vociférante, ça donne même envie d'y retourner


----------



## woulf (15 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime pas bien les murènes, sale race !



Ca c'est vrai ça ! Sale race ces murènes, surtout les tachetés à l'origine douteuse, hein.

Et pi en plus, tu peux même pas leur marcher dessus trankil faut qu'elles te bouffent, non vraiment MORT A CES CHIENNES DE MURENES IMPERIALISTES ! 

Et il faut savoir que 100% des murènes corses sont excessivement agressives !


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> "radio vraie" la radio qui dit des infos qu'elles sont vrais.



Celle que tu écoutes en sirotant un bon Pastis Mic ?

Avec le Pastis Mic, pas de panique, la canicule, je l'.... !


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> T'es encore là ?


Je m'en vais.
Je m'en vais me plonger dans un traité de.....statistiques !      
(pas un traité de conard ni de connard  )
(connard c'est plus grave que conard  )


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tain je bave moi... :rateau:


 Ha! C'est pour ca que le terrain est glissant!


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est vrai ça ! Sale race ces murènes, surtout les tachetés à l'origine douteuse, hein.
> 
> Et pi en plus, tu peux même pas leur marcher dessus trankil faut qu'elles te bouffent, non vraiment MORT A CES CHIENNES DE MURENES IMPERIALISTES !
> 
> Et il faut savoir que 100% des murènes corses sont excessivement agressives !



Je m'en doutais... Peut-être ont-elles des contacts avec les murènes vertes de guyane (les pires saloperies qui vivent dans un trou, à ma connaissance)


----------



## woulf (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas un cluster, je n'ai pas calculé ce chiffre moi même, je l'ai entendu à la radio, "radio vraie" la radio qui dit des infos qu'elles sont vrais.
> 
> Exemple concret d'une agression raciste :
> 
> ...



j'veux pas dire, mais ta radio vraie elle est zarbi, parce que s'il y a bien un endroit ou y'a pas beaucoup de magrebiens c'est en corse... 
Ceci expliquant peut être cela, va savoir.

M'enfin tu m'esplikeras quand même pourquoi d'une interpellation aux pochards on finit en délinquance raciste hein   

Et puis d'abord ton magrébien, keski foutait dans le bar, peuvent pas picoler d'alcool ces gens là ma bonne dame


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Celle que tu écoutes en sirotant un bon Pastis Mic ?
> 
> Avec le Pastis Mic, pas de panique, la canicule, je l'.... !



Les grands hesseprix se rencontrent !


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ha! C'est pour ca que le terrain est glissant!



Pff, encore un coup des murènes vertes, je parie


----------



## woulf (15 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pff, encore un coup des murènes vertes, je parie



A genoux, murène verte !


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Les grands hesseprix se rencontrent !



Ah bon ??!! J'ai quand même l'impression d'être seul là


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

> j'veux pas dire, mais ta radio vraie elle est zarbi, parce que s'il y a bien un endroit ou y'a pas beaucoup de magrebiens c'est en corse...



C'est clair, ce qui tu en conviendras, rend le chiffre de 52 % encore plus inquiétant !   


Mais bon c'est vrai que mon pote bien blond avait abusé. Il était mono, il avait un J9 (là je crois qu'ils ont pas aimé) rempli de jeunes de 91. Alors forcément il provoque le mono, normal qu'on lui remette la gueule de travers, un peu...


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> A genoux, murène verte !



Rectificatif : À genou, murène verte !    (le singulier s'impose ici, mon woulf )


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> - J'ai un démonte pneu, je m'en sers pour faire comprendre à Mouloud que dans mon bar on aime pas les mecs qui sont des maghrébiens.


Je n'aurais jamais cru ça de toi !


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ??!! J'ai quand même l'impression d'être seul là



Oui j'avais déjà remarqué ça auparavant, solitude, égocentrisme, c'est pas drôle ts les jours


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aurais jamais cru ça de toi !



Attends, faut se faire respecter, surtout quand on a des idées de merde


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aurais jamais cru ça de toi !



Bonjour,

Tu m'as pas dit que tu partais toi ?


----------



## woulf (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, ce qui tu en conviendras, rend le chiffre de 52 % encore plus inquiétant !
> 
> 
> Mais bon c'est vrai que mon pote bien blond avait abusé. Il était mono, il avait un J9 (là je crois qu'ils ont pas aimé) rempli de jeunes de 91. Alors forcément il provoque le mono, normal qu'on lui remette la gueule de travers, un peu...



Bin non, car s'ils sont vachement moins en corse, pour arriver à 52% faut taper plein de fois les mêmes, non ?  et là, bin ça compte pas.

quant à tes jeunes voyous du 91, quelle idée aussi, et je parle même pas de la faute de goût ultime, le J9, non sérieux, faut pas déconner là.... bientôt la megane avec decoris dedans, non sérieux, faut pas abuser


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime pas bien les murènes, sale race !


 La murène c'est gras


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'avais déjà remarqué ça auparavant, solitude, égocentrisme, c'est pas drôle ts les jours



... d'être une murène verte ?


----------



## woulf (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La murène c'est gras



rohlalala dire que j'arrive pas à lire la vidéo de TF1, je sais pas si je vais dormir ce soir, je soupçonne la discrimination tf1esque vis à vis des macs, il me parle de windows media player


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> bientôt la megane avec decoris dedans, non sérieux, faut pas abuser



 :affraid:


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La murène c'est gras


Bonjour.
La murène c'est même carrément dégueulasse.


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Je doute... La murène verte guyanaise n'est pas si grasse que ça (un peu fripée derrière la nuque tout au plus), mais vigoureuse et méchante ! ! ! Une vraie saloperie, pour ainsi dire


----------



## woulf (15 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Rectificatif : À genou, murène verte !    (le singulier s'impose ici, mon woulf )



il faut peut être préciser à nos amis lecteurs que la murène verte de Guyane est connue pour être unijambiste, ce pourquoi tu soulignes, à juste titre, l'emploi du singulier.

alors que la murène corse, feignasse qu'elle est, ne prend même pas la peine d'avoir une jambe sur laquelle claudiquer...

Je ne parle pas de la murène magrébienne, dotée d'une paire de Nike ou Puma dernier cri, cette espèce de murène étant qualifiée communément de : murenis courvitis


----------



## woulf (15 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je doute... La murène verte guyanaise n'est pas si grasse que ça (un peu fripée derrière la nuque tout au plus), mais vigoureuse et méchante ! ! ! Une vraie saloperie, pour ainsi dire



C'est comme un sanglier, faut pas la rater, parce qu'elle, elle ne te ratera pas...  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2004)

(mode Sonnyboy on) JPTK à part ça, ça boom ? (mode Sonnyboy off)


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as pas dit que tu partais toi ?


J'y vais !
Tiens j'ai remarqué que sous ton avatar la pastille de présence est toujours rouge même lorsque tu es là . Bizarre.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah ah... je dis juste que 3 % de Français qui font 52 % des agressions racistes, c'est ça qui fait peur. Oh tu vas faire fermer mon sujet toi !  (m'en fou c'est prévu j'ai un plan).


Tapatoucompris....

Va en corse et ça fera une agression raciste de plus.


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

Bah ouai ça va, mieux que d'habitude, c'est quand on m'entend pas qu'il faut s'inquiéter sinon plus j'ai la gueule grande ouverte meilleure est ma santé, comme pour la muraine


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais !
> Tiens j'ai remarqué que sous ton avatar la pastille de présence est toujours rouge même lorsque tu es là . Bizarre.



Mais naan, c'est pas bizarre, c'est juste de la paranoïa (et souvent à juste titre, donc devenue prudence), voilà tout


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'avais déjà remarqué ça auparavant, solitude, égocentrisme, c'est pas drôle ts les jours


A qui le dis tu !!

Viens en corse !!
Viens en corse !!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai remarqué que sous ton avatar la pastille de présence est toujours rouge même lorsque tu es là . Bizarre.


 Tableau de bord > modifier vos options...


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tapatoucompris....
> 
> Va en corse et ça fera une agression raciste de plus.



Nan nan... les continentaux blancs sont pas comptés patate !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais !
> Tiens j'ai remarqué que sous ton avatar la pastille de présence est toujours rouge même lorsque tu es là . Bizarre.



Les mystères la nature ou le choix de la différence mais la différence est-elle un choix ? That's the question...pas vrai JPTK...La réponse est dans la gueule de la murène, va donc y mettre les doigts pour vérifier.


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouai ça va, mieux que d'habitude, c'est quand on m'entend pas qu'il faut s'inquiéter sinon plus j'ai la gueule grande ouverte meilleure est ma santé, comme pour la muraine


La muraine ou la mugraine ? Aspirine.


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Merde, JPTK, dis-moi la vérité : es-tu vert olive avec une face plus claire et vaguement fluo ?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas un cluster, je n'ai pas calculé ce chiffre moi même, je l'ai entendu à la radio, "radio vraie" la radio qui dit des infos qu'elles sont vrais.
> 
> Exemple concret d'une agression raciste :
> 
> ...


Viens...

Viens...

Viens..


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Septembre 2004)

Les corses ne sont pas racistes, ils n'aiment pas les autres.


Ils ont raison.


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les mystères la nature ou le choix de la différence mais la différence est-elle un choix ? That's the question...pas vrai JPTK...La réponse est dans la gueule de la murène va y mettre les doigts pour vérifier.



Je préfère sonder l'anus si ça te gêne pas, succulent au demeurant d'ailleurs


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les corses ne sont pas racistes, ils n'aiment pas les autres.
> Ils ont raison.



Oui mais non, tout le monde est comme ça (sauf la murène qui aime les autres, mais n'aime pas les autres)


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les corses ne sont pas racistes, ils n'aiment pas les autres.
> 
> 
> Ils ont raison.



En plus ils adorent parler de Nirvana et dire que c'est pas bien caca devant tout le monde ! 


Bon pour la pastille je capte pas trop ce qui vous tur lu pine, en tout cas ma pastlle est verte, d'un vert uniforme comme vous autres... je suis pas protégé en gros...


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan... les continentaux blancs sont pas comptés patate !


Et voilà ! Tuer un continental blanc, ce n'est pas du racisme ! Ah bon !  :hein:


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tapatoucompris....
> 
> Va en corse et ça fera une agression raciste de plus.



Te voilà enfin toi. Je commençais à m'ennuyer  :sleep:


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Mais... JPTK.. Tu as bu plus que de raison ! (foi de murène verte de guyane)


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère sonder l'anus si ça te gêne pas, succulent au demeurant d'ailleurs




Cette remarque ne t'était pas adressée même si je te prends à témoin dans mon post étant donné que tu es le posteur du sujet


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Septembre 2004)

C'est quoi ce thread BORDEL ???!!!!


----------



## woulf (15 Septembre 2004)

bah, JPTK au bout de 2 verres il commence à faire son graveleux... 

JPTK, tu es ivre !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce thread BORDEL ???!!!!



Je me pose aussi la question  Mais on va retrouver le fil, pas de panique !


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

> C'est quoi ce thread BORDEL ???!!!!




Ah ça va toi on t'as rien demandé !  



Et puis je suis pas graveleux j'ai la rage ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





En même temps à Auchan c'était la foire aux vins, y avait des bouteilles de Bourgogne Hautes Côtes de Nuits à 35 F alors j'ai des excuses !  :rateau:


----------



## clampin (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas un cluster, je n'ai pas calculé ce chiffre moi même, je l'ai entendu à la radio, "radio vraie" la radio qui dit des infos qu'elles sont vrais.



Euh.... parfois ils disent aussi des grosses conneries à la "radio vraie"  Ce n'est donc pas non plus une source si fiable que cela.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça va toi on t'as rien demandé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas une raison pour prendre mes coups de pattes pour toi


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Rien, rien, j'écoute la radio


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... parfois ils disent aussi des grosses conneries à la "radio vraie"  Ce n'est donc pas non plus une source si fiable que cela.....



Ca se saurait


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Entendu à la radio vraie : les murènes vertes sont de charmantes hôtesses et se feront un plaisir de vous accueillir en leur sein pour une nuit ou deux...


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ca se saurait



Bah moi j'le sais, j'l'ai entendu à radio éponge, la radio qui dit pas de mensonges


----------



## woulf (15 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Entendu à la radio vraie : les murènes vertes sont de charmantes hôtesses et se feront un plaisir de vous accueillir en leur sein pour une nuit ou deux...



C'est sur quelle fréquence déjà radio je-me-suis-trop-défoncé-au-lsd-bon-trip-mec ?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

... ah... mais seulement si vous êtes une murène verte de sexe opposé (pis il ne faut pas s'attarder, spa)


----------



## woulf (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ca se saurait



Mais enfin, tu ne sais pas que ça fait partie de la conspiration mondialiste du complot du grand capital ? ? ? 

Tous des menteurs !


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Rien, rien, j'écoute la radio


Ferais mieux d'écouter ce que je t'ai envoyé !
Bon, où est passer la vodka ? Faut que je me prépare une charlotka. :love:


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur quelle fréquence déjà radio je-me-suis-trop-défoncé-au-lsd-bon-trip-mec ?



je ne sais pas, je n'ai qu'un vieux poste à galène qui ne donne pas les stations.. 
Tout se fait au feeling


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ferais mieux d'écouter ce que je t'ai envoyé !
> Bon, où est passer la vodka ? Faut que je me prépare une charlotka. :love:



Mais, euh... Casse pas l'ambiance ! (j'écoute BM présentement ! )


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

En même temps moi je vais bientôt mourir alors faut bien que je dise des trucs intelligents avant de partir ! Je tiens le bon bout je crois, déconcentrez moi pas bande d'ivrognes saouls !


----------



## clampin (15 Septembre 2004)

la meilleure radio -> http://www.bide-et-musique.com/


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En même temps moi je vais bientôt mourir alors faut bien que je dise des trucs intelligents avant de partir ! Je tiens le bon bout je crois, déconcentrez moi pas bande d'ivrognes saouls !



Ouuuh ! Le pôôôoovre enfant ! 
Moi aussi j'ai une maladie incurable, mais c'est pas pour cela que je fais chier tout le monde !


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai une maladie incurable ...


Ah ? Toi aussi tu ne peux pas te passer des femmes ? 
Bah, on se force, hein, on se force.     :love:


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Naan, mon retrovirus est plus gros que le HIV, donc moins sujet à transmission 
Un preservatif et la vie continue !


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuh ! Le pôôôoovre enfant !
> Moi aussi j'ai une maladie incurable, mais c'est pas pour cela que je fais chier tout le monde !




Bah pourtant si, t'es chiant moi je trouve !


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Bah oui, mais c'est de bonne guerre (ou alors tu ne t'interesses pas du tout aux murènes vertes, c'est selon)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Septembre 2004)

migraine (ca doit venir de ce putain de daïkiri  )


----------

